# Revival of the Dead (P4 System)



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Guys, Greetings!
I have a six year old desktop at home, which died a few days back (Oh! sorry to say before completing its 7th year). The Configuration was:
*Motherboard*: MSI 915GLM-V
*Processor*: Intel Pentium 4 EE (516 or 517) with HT
*RAM*: 1.5 GB DDR 400
*HDD*: 580 GB (80 GB WD IDE - Which houses my OS'es + 500 GB Seagate SATA II which has everything containing my Program Files, Software backups, Movie & Music Backups etc...)
*PSU*: 450 Watt Zebronics (which I swapped for the stock 250 Watt PSU at the time of purchasing)

Now the issue is that I want to revive my PC. As far as I've understood, the culprit behind the death of my PC is the PSU (as it killed another motherboard I connected to it). After days of searching for a compatible motherboard, I came across the Intel 965 chipset based motherboards, which were the last chipset supporting the Pentium 4 processors (I found this out at intel's website in compatible products list of the Pentium 4 517 processor's support page Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 517 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 2.93 GHz, 533 MHz FSB). But when I searched the Wikipedia's page of Intel Chipsets (It didn't list Pentium 4 supported by Intel 965 chipset.
Now I'm totally confused, whether I should go on searching the Motherboard Intel 965 chipset based or should consider Intel 945 based Mobo's. It is evident that both are not readily available, but I'll still try as I feel that there's enough firepower still left in my proccy (which is an Intel Extreme Edition processor, thus capable of being overclocked upto 3.6 Ghz). I'll need to buy the DDR2 RAM modules also, as my current DDR1 modules are not compatible with my system.
Although I intended to eventually upgrade my system in a few months to an core i7 based one, but didn't expect to do it so soon. In order to keep things going, I'd like to revive this one for now. As of now I intend to make a sustainable purchase decision, which will be helpful in my future planned upgrade (the current SATA II HDD and the new PSU which I'll need to purchase will be used in the new system).
I'd like help from the forum members to please suggest whether I should go in for the 965 based Chipset (if any one is using such a config). I'm expecting to spend anywhere between 8 to 10K (for the Mobo, DDR-2 Ram and the PSU. Please guys don't suggest me to save for the planned upgrade (as I'm planning to do the upgrade early 2013). and need something till then.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Go for a G41 based mobo, it will support your P4.

And go through this one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go for a G41 based mobo, it will support your P4.
> 
> And go through this one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html



Thanks for the suggestion, dashing.sujay. I too was just browsing Flipkart after visiting MSI website, which suggests that their G41 series of mobo's are compatible with my processor, and with the added advantage of the support for DDR3 RAM's. But I'm still confused, as the Intel site does not show the G41 platform supported for my processor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

It will support, I have self purchased MSI G41 P26 board and coupled it with a P4 processor. But your processor won't support DDR3 RAM. You will have to stick with DDR2.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> It will support, I have self purchased MSI G41 P26 board and coupled it with a P4 processor. But your processor won't support DDR3 RAM. You will have to stick with DDR2.



.... and here comes the problem. The MSI G41M-P26 motherboard supports just DDR3.

I've just got it confirmed it's the Intel Pentium4 516 processor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

But that mobo worked for me 

I'm sure it will work, just get it.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

Intel_P4_516_MB_Support_List | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
*www.flickr.com/photos/63248744@N03/7168829219/lightbox
I don't know why this image is not being shown.
List of MSI motherboards which support my processor (Intel P-IV 516)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

I had P4 630. Don't worry, whatever LGA775 it is, it will support.

And use this link *farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7168829219_8692cb547c_b.jpg (for above pic)  in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags to add iamges.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2012)

Instead of buying a new motherboard, better use the opportunity to upgrade the whole rig to a modern day entry level machine.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I had P4 630. Don't worry, whatever LGA775 it is, it will support.
> 
> And use this link *farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7168829219_8692cb547c_b.jpg (for above pic)  in
> 
> ...



Thanks for help Sujoy.

Guys! Your suggestions on this please.
For the Above discussed Processor (Intel Pentium IV 516 ~2933Mhz, 1 MB L2 Cache)
I've zeroed in at:
MOTHERBOARD: MSI G41M-P26 from Flipkart @ 2518
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts from Flipkart @ 3611 or otherwise will check locally @ Nehru Place | Changing the PSU to Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) for just about 300 bucks more from theitdepot.com, as suggested by dashing.sujay.
RAM: 4GB Kingston DDR3 from CosttoCost @ 1266 + taxes
Thus from future upgradability point of view, I'll just be wasting Rs. 2518 for the motherboard. All other things will possibly be used up in the new system.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Get Seasonic SII 520W @ ~3.7k. Ignore CM please.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Instead of buying a new motherboard, better use the opportunity to upgrade the whole rig to a modern day entry level machine.



Thanks for the suggestion. But can't do that. I've planned for a high end system in near future (I'm a bit of performance freak), moreover I don't have the funds for the whole system overhaul as of now. Only the processor I've planned will cost double the whole cost of this upgrade.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. But can't do that. I've planned for a high end system in near future (I'm a bit of performance freak), moreover I don't have the funds for the whole system overhaul as of now. Only the processor I've planned will cost double the whole cost of this upgrade.



If you intend to upgrade in the near future, a better option is to go second hand.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Also tell that the PSU which you are buying now is for current system or new system ? If for new, what probable config you're gonna buy?


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If you intend to upgrade in the near future, a better option is to go second hand.



Yes indeed it seems to be a better option, but we have no guarantees in second hand. Also, I have a bitter experience with second hand electronics & mechanicals, so as a rule of thumb, I go with newer ones only.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Also tell that the PSU which you are buying now is for current system or new system ? If for new, what probable config you're gonna buy?



I thought of buying this PSU thinking I might not have to purchase a new one.
Thinking of an overclockable Intel Core series processor from the Ivybridge stable, which will be the mainstream by that time and pretty affordable too. With a decent graphics card (As I'm not too much involved in gaming). Will be using two hard disks (and the third one if my IDE HDD lives on and the new system supports IDE.
I used the Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator available on the Asus Website *support.asus.com/powersupply.aspx?SLanguage=en, seems like the 500 watts is insufficient for the future upgrade(given that this one has an efficiency of 80% thus will be capable of giving around 400 watts) . I might consider converting this machine into a media server/download rig.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Get the one I suggested.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 9, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> I thought of buying this PSU thinking I might not have to purchase a new one.
> Thinking of an overclockable Intel Core series processor from the Ivybridge stable, which will be the mainstream by that time and pretty affordable too. With a decent graphics card (As I'm not too much involved in gaming). Will be using two hard disks (and the third one if my IDE HDD lives on and the new system supports IDE.
> I used the Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator available on the Asus Website ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator, seems like the 500 watts is insufficient for the future upgrade(given that this one has an efficiency of 80% thus will be capable of giving around 400 watts) . I might consider converting this machine into a media server/download rig.



80% efficiency doesn't mean that a 500 W psu will give 400 W. Efficiency is a different thing.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> 80% efficiency doesn't mean that a 500 W psu will give 400 W. Efficiency is a different thing.



So what does it mean then?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> 80% efficiency doesn't mean that a 500 W psu will give 400 W. Efficiency is a different thing.



Efficiency is actually the ratio between the output power to the input power of a psu. Consider a 500w psu having an efficiency of 50%. It actually draws 1000w of ac power from mains and the remaining 500w is wasted in form of heat and other forms of energy. But the same psu having an efficiency of 80% will draw 625w of power from mains and thus only 125w is wasted and thus reducing electricity bills greatly.

Higher efficiency means less power is wasted. I hope this explains everything.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 10, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Efficiency is actually the ratio between the output power to the input power of a psu. Consider a 500w psu having an efficiency of 50%. It actually draws 1000w of ac power from mains and the remaining 500w is wasted in form of heat and other forms of energy. But the same psu having an efficiency of 80% will draw 625w of power from mains and thus only 125w is wasted and thus reducing electricity bills greatly.
> 
> Higher efficiency means less power is wasted. I hope this explains everything.



I knew that already bro. Was explaining to OP that he was misunderstanding the term 'efficiency'. I was posting from mobile, so it was difficult to type it all.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 10, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> 80% efficiency doesn't mean that a 500 W psu will give 400 W. Efficiency is a different thing.



Yes. I'm sorry that I misunderstood the 80% efficiency factor. It's described in terms of energy efficiency. But, still that figure is somewhat relevant as most good PSU's offer between* 80 to 90% Efficiency on Load*, which in real terms denotes the real power capacity of the PSU.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 11, 2012)

Guys have ordered the MSI G41M-P26 Motherboard from Flipkart @ Rs. 2518.
Will go searching for the Seasonic S12II-520 PSU & Kingston DDR3 RAM sticks locally from Nehru Place. The prices of the RAM sticks have a difference of about Rs. 100 each for 4GB (DDR3 - 1333) sticks for both Kingston and Corsair ones. Expecting to pay far less for the PSU (if I'm able to find one locally). Most stores there, for I don't know what reason do not stock branded PSU's and insist you to buy an unbranded one.


----------



## AVT (Jun 12, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Guys have ordered the MSI G41M-P26 Motherboard from Flipkart @ Rs. 2518.
> Will go searching for the Seasonic S12II-520 PSU & Kingston DDR3 RAM sticks locally from Nehru Place. The prices of the RAM sticks have a difference of about Rs. 100 each for 4GB (DDR3 - 1333) sticks for both Kingston and Corsair ones. Expecting to pay far less for the PSU (if I'm able to find one locally). Most stores there, for I don't know what reason do not stock branded PSU's and insist you to buy an unbranded one.



Please do mention the price of Seasonic S12II-520 PSU if you do end up getting it in Nehru Place.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 12, 2012)

AVT said:


> Please do mention the price of Seasonic S12II-520 PSU if you do end up getting it in Nehru Place.



Sure! Will definitely do that if I'm able to find one.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 15, 2012)

FINALLY! Got my dead system up and running.
After some serious research on the internet and some valuable suggestions from TDF members, was able to collect all the correct bits and pieces.

Got the MSI G41M-P26 Motherboard from Flipkart @ 2518, Corsair VS450, 450 PSU & Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333 Mhz RAM from Computer Empire, Nehru Place @ 2300 & 1300 respectively.



AVT said:


> Please do mention the price of Seasonic S12II-520 PSU if you do end up getting it in Nehru Place.



I'm sorry buddy, wasn't able to find the Seasonic S12II-520 PSU in Nehru place. Those whom I thought, were leaders in trading computer components have again disappointed me (talking about Cost to Cost and Computer Empire). people at both the shops haven't heard of Seasonic (as what I could make out from their expression after hearing the name). The guy at Cost to Cost was very gladly selling me GSM 500 watt PSU saying they don't have any other *branded* PSU.

Anyhow, my system is up and running and many thanks to TDF members, esp. *dashing.sujay* for his valuable suggestions.


----------



## AVT (Jun 15, 2012)

> I'm sorry buddy, wasn't able to find the Seasonic S12II-520 PSU in Nehru place. Those whom I thought, were leaders in trading computer components have again disappointed me (talking about Cost to Cost and Computer Empire). people at both the shops haven't heard of Seasonic (as what I could make out from their expression after hearing the name). The guy at Cost to Cost was very gladly selling me GSM 500 watt PSU saying they don't have any other branded PSU.



Thanks dude. Looks likes I'll have to go to another shop then. But from what I saw online Seasonic is hard to get at NP (also NXZT cabinets, wonder why is that ?) 

 GSM 500 watt PSU ? Man, those guys know their stuff. 

Best of  luck with you jugaru build. I wish I was so adventurous but will be going for a new build in future.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, got it all right.
Yes, you're right. we have no other option but to go shopping online for such tech stuff. Holy s**t just a few days back, I saw the Seasonic S12-II 520 watt PSU at around Rs 3790 at theitdepot.com Seasonic 520W Power Supply, now it's 4305 + 154 shipping. I'd suggest you go to flipkart.com Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU. They have reduced the price by Rs. 78; earlier it was 4050. that's the best option I've found online. Offline, it's pathetic out there (GSM 500 WTF).


----------



## AVT (Jun 15, 2012)

Check the costtocost price list. It is advertising SMPS *CORRSAIR *450 WATT  for Rs. 1990 and *NVIDIEA *430 4GB DDR3 for Rs. 4490. 

Wonder how many people they dupe everyday. And technically you can't fault them  as you should know the correct spelling of Corsair and Nvidia.

 As a prospective 1st time builder this cools off my enthusiasm for shopping for parts at Nehru place as I m sure these guys can make mincemeat out of noobs like me.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ About PSU it must be Corsair VS450.


----------



## AVT (Jun 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ About PSU it must be Corsair VS450.



My bad. Mybe I m too suspicious.  But sometimes it pays to heed to Luke Cage's philosphy:" just assume everyone's a piece of crap and then be pleasantly surprised if you find anyone who ain't."


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 16, 2012)

AVT said:


> Check the costtocost price list. It is advertising SMPS *CORRSAIR *450 WATT  for Rs. 1990 and *NVIDIEA *430 4GB DDR3 for Rs. 4490.
> 
> Wonder how many people they dupe everyday. And technically you can't fault them  as you should know the correct spelling of Corsair and Nvidia.
> 
> As a prospective 1st time builder this cools off my enthusiasm for shopping for parts at Nehru place as I m sure these guys can make mincemeat out of noobs like me.



This seems like they had some typos (which are featured regularly in their price lists). It's not likely that they are duping people into buying fake products.  When I inquired about the Corsair VS450 (asking for corsair 450 watt PSU) the reply was a no. Moreover, since we are getting bill with every purchase, it's rather rare for someone to cheat you.
You can visit Nehru Place (with confidence) and visit reputed stores like Cost to Cost and Computer Empire (can't say about others), but the only thing is, whatever you want to purchase, just go there with good amount of knowledge about that product or atleast your requirements.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 27, 2012)

A little Update.....

After putting in extensive research online, followed by some shopping, both online as well as offline, I finally upgraded my whole system except the Processor, the HDD's, the ODD and the cabinet.

What I got for it were:
*1.* The much needed motherboard - MSI G41M-P26 for Rs. 2518  from Flipkart
*2.* Since the motherboard supported DDR3 RAM, I had to change it too. Got a Kingston Value RAM 4GB (1333 Mhz) for Rs. 1300
*3.* The cause of all this - the PSU had also to be changed. So I got a Corsair VS 450 for Rs. 2300.
*4.* Got a Cooler Master CPU cooler from Flipkart for 281 alongwith the motherboard. But, its cooling was not so good, and moreover, it had just a 3 pin connector as against the 4 pin connector on my stock cooler, which helped in adjusting the Cooler Fan RPM when the CPU temperature rose above a limit (60 degrees in my case). One fine sunday, thought to swap the internal coil and circuitry of my older CPU cooler (whose one of the fan blades broke and was fixed by me using feviquick) with the one in the new one. In this process, I just got both the CPU coolers non functional. Though, I was somewhat successful in getting it done, but, then the resulting cooler didn't rotate when my cabinet stood upright. So, finally thought of changing the CPU cooler again. This time, I again searched online and offline, and finally ordered Cooler Master TX3 EVO from Flipkart for Rs. 1411.
*5.* My CRT monitor has also aged and had become a hub of problems. SO, I changed it too with an AOC 2243Fw2k LED backlit LCD monitor for Rs. 8610 from Cost to Cost, Nehru Place.

Long story short... So, in the last 1-1.5 months, I've spent around 16.5K to revive my 7 year old Pentium 4 machine, that too with most of the components, future proof, which can be used again when I'll be upgrading in a year or so.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

^Good upgrade


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys, I need a basic Graphics card within 3.5K. Since, I'm not into serious gaming, and moreover, I don't find any time to do that on the PC (my Core i5 based laptop does the occasional thing), I'd like to invite suggestions for a basic graphics card. Also, please note that, my mobo MSI G41M-P26 has PCIe x16 v1.0 slot, which could possibly cause compatibility issues with the latest graphics cards (though most of articles online on sites like toms hardware (forum)etc, suggest otherwise). Also, referred to the Graphics Card Heirarchy on Tom's Hardware for the Best Bang for the Buck.
My research suggested a few:

_*NVIDIA GeForce Cards*_

GeForce GT210 - will be too basic.
GeForce GT 520 - considerable
GeForce GT 620 - considerable

*AMD/ATI Radeon*

AMD Radeon 5450 - Not considerable as there's 6450
AMD Radeon 6450 - considerable

The thing I'm considering for this upgrade is that I wouldn't be involved in serious gaming, and considering this upgrade to ease off load on the IGP (GMA X4500) + Processor (Pentium 4 - 2.93 - OC'd to 3.5GHz) -which itself is too aged.

Suggestions....


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

See if you can get HD 5570 or GT-240 1GB DDR3 for 3.2k. Far better choice than those you have mentioned.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

If you are open in buying 2n hand cards, then you can find some good deals in 3.5K. Otherwise, 5570 would be the best card <3.5K range.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks @ saswat23, d6bmg. I should add 5570 to the list.
@ saswat GT 240 is a DX10 based card. Why should one consider it if one could get a DX11 based card in the same price?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

Even then performance of both is almost equal. 
Get the one which you find coz finding any of these is hard now.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, that's true and is evident from the Tom's Hardware GPU Heirarchy. BTW, 5570 is available at FK for ~3600


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 4, 2012)

What if I go with the Nvidia 8800GTX or 9800GTX? Though both are pretty old models and DX10 also, but, still, are pretty high in the TOM's Graphics Card Hierarchy, ratings wise somewhere equal to Radeon HD 4770 and HD 6750, 7750 resp.


----------



## Renny (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't want to start another thread as I have a similar query, hope the OP doesn't mind..

I have a Core 2 Duo E4400 CPU, will it support DDR3 if I use a DDR3 motherboard?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2012)

^I guess yes. (not sure though)


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Obviously yes..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I don't want to start another thread as I have a similar query, hope the OP doesn't mind..
> 
> I have a Core 2 Duo E4400 CPU, will it support DDR3 if I use a DDR3 motherboard?



Yes. But I can understand the use of motherboard upgradation.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 5, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I don't want to start another thread as I have a similar query, hope the OP doesn't mind..



Not at all.


Xccentricity said:


> I have a Core 2 Duo E4400 CPU, will it support DDR3 if I use a DDR3 motherboard?



Yes. Mine is a P4 and supports DDR3 well, so your's should too. AFAIK it's the mobo that should support, proccys don't have any role in that.



CyberKID said:


> What if I go with the Nvidia 8800GTX or 9800GTX? Though both are pretty old models and DX10 also, but, still, are pretty high in the TOM's Graphics Card Hierarchy, ratings wise somewhere equal to Radeon HD 4770 and HD 6750, 7750 resp.



Guys any word about the graphics?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I don't want to start another thread as I have a similar query, hope the OP doesn't mind..
> 
> I have a Core 2 Duo E4400 CPU, will it support DDR3 if I use a DDR3 motherboard?


Yes, why not. Just look for this board: *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-g41m-combo-motherboard/p/itmd69wpepyuwhgb 
supports both DDR2 n DDR3.



CyberKID said:


> What if I go with the Nvidia 8800GTX or 9800GTX? Though both are pretty old models and DX10 also, but, still, are pretty high in the TOM's Graphics Card Hierarchy, ratings wise somewhere equal to Radeon HD 4770 and HD 6750, 7750 resp.



Never. 9800GT performs around that of HD 6670 or HD 6750. Also its a very power hungry card. Better get HD 7750 instead. Perfromance around that of HD 6770 and really low power consumption.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 5, 2012)

^ But I'm getting new 8800 GTX and 9800 GTX cards for 3K and 4.2K resp, while for an HD6670, I'll have to spend atleast 5.3K, while for HD 7750, I'll have to shell out in excess to 8K.


----------

